
Xiaomi's Mi Mix Has the Best Battery Life on Any Smartphone I've Ever Seen - Mz
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bensin/2016/11/12/xiaomis-mi-mix-has-the-best-battery-life-on-any-smartphone-ive-ever-seen/#34b45f9045d6
======
jupiter2
This article is essentially blogspam: author uses phone for various random
tasks throughout the day and still has loads of battery left.

Having said that and as the owner of the AscendMate2, part of my purchasing
decision was based on this, more scientific, article:

[http://www.anandtech.com/show/8031/huawei-ascend-
mate-2-revi...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/8031/huawei-ascend-
mate-2-review/2)

I am now entering 1.5 yrs with the HAM2 and it still impresses me everyday in
terms of battery life. Occasionally I'll download a misbehaving app that
(secretly) eats my battery life and the HAM2 suddenly has the staying power of
a regular "flagship" phone from a major company. That app is soon vanquished
from the device.

The Ascend Mate2 is not without it's compromises but for basic (non-gaming)
work on a large screen... this low-cost phone is a real winner.

